# Rr usa



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Ha, knew it. It was only time before all of the shipments went to the states:
http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/16/reef-raft-usa/#more-54503


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Some beautiful coral they have!!!
I like those frag holders also.
Have any idea where I could score one of those?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think they're from Thrive aquatics?

See RB post from yesterday:
http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/15/frag-tree-360/


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

I wonder if they are affiliated with RR canada. they do have the same logo tho...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I have doubts RR USA has anything to do with RR Canada, they are not like BigAls. I have seen some LFS with same names in different countries but different owners and nothing to do with each other.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

"They are a branch of the high end coral wholesaler Reef Raft in Canada."

Read more: http://reefbuilders.com/2012/02/16/reef-raft-usa/#ixzz1mmTPshZA



azotemia said:


> I wonder if they are affiliated with RR canada. they do have the same logo tho...





loonie said:


> I have doubts RR USA has anything to do with RR Canada, they are not like BigAls. I have seen some LFS with same names in different countries but different owners and nothing to do with each other.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

loonie said:


> I have doubts RR USA has anything to do with RR Canada, they are not like BigAls. I have seen some LFS with same names in different countries but different owners and nothing to do with each other.


Most of RRs best stuff has consistently been sent to the states as soon as it comes in here - it was only a matter of time that they went fully retail in the states.

Hopefully we still get some of the cool stuff that they brought around these parts. Well, I guess I couldn't care much since I never go out that way.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

ameekplec. said:


> most of rrs best stuff has consistently been sent to the states as soon as it comes in here - it was only a matter of time that they went fully retail in the states.
> 
> Hopefully we still get some of the cool stuff that they brought around these parts. Well, i guess i couldn't care much since i never go out that way.


+1 +1 +1 +1 +1 +1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I went in there once a few months ago and was totally snubbed as soon as I came into the door. I tried to get some help but it seemed they were too busy talking about something in the back of the store so I just left.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

altcharacter said:


> I went in there once a few months ago and was totally snubbed as soon as I came into the door. I tried to get some help but it seemed they were too busy talking about something in the back of the store so I just left.


Try having $$$ written on your forehead - it helps with customer service


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha, yeah I guess I have to treat it like a strip club and come in all obnoxious and throw money around.

I'll have to go again and give em a second try.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Carry a bundle of US$ in your hands............money talks...........assured not only good service but phone calls too, asking you to drop by.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I went in there once a few months ago and was totally snubbed as soon as I came into the door. I tried to get some help but it seemed they were too busy talking about something in the back of the store so I just left.


+100

Not just you, three times I have visited and ignored each time. I still looked around and didn't see any of the uber cool/rare corals or fish they tout on AP. sorry, I don't beg people to take my business - there are much better outfits more worthy of my hard earned money.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

loonie said:


> Carry a bundle of US$ in your hands............money talks...........assured not only good service but phone calls too, asking you to drop by.


Meh, our dollar is just .02 cents below par


----------

